# Beginner diversifying into US-based socially responsible ETFs



## theraker (23 December 2013)

Hi there,
I haven't found much information regarding methods for investing in socially responsible ETFs. There are none available for Australian-based trading as far as I know. Specifically I'm interested in 2 options provided by iShares: http://us.ishares.com/product_info/fund/overview/KLD.htm?fundSearch=true&qt=KLD (KLD) and http://us.ishares.com/product_info/fund/overview/DSI.htm?fundSearch=true&qt=DSI (DSI)

I am new to investing, keen for gains over a 5-10 year time frame (i.e. likely to employ and Buy and Hold strategy) and want to ensure as much as possible that my investment $ buys equity in companies that have a strong social and environmental focus. I am soon to open an socially responsible investing (SRI) managed fund through Perpetual: http://www.perpetual.com.au/investo...unds/Perpetual-Wholesale-Ethical-SRI-Fund/131. This fund is almost exclusively invested in Australian equities thus the hope to diversify with the above ETFs that track US indices. 

It seems that Australian-based brokers charge an arm and a leg to buy foreign shares. I'm looking at MB Trading as an option for low fees and the ability to buy shares with my 28degrees Mastercard (incurs no foreign currency commissions and offers good rates - primarily designed as a travel credit card - with a limit of $5000 per month). I am new to all this, but wondering if anyone has 1) a similar interest in SRI, 2) experience with MB Trading for buying US-based ETFs 2) an awareness of any potential pitfalls (aside from investing risk) in the above strategy. Are there any hidden costs with MB Trading that I should be aware of for low volume, buy and hold, share trading?
Thanks.


----------



## MARKETWINNER (10 January 2014)

In the past I studied little bit about these socially responsible funds. I think it is time to study again. Best way to do is getting touch with few socially responsible fund providers. Then we can compare and find out cost involved. 

http://socialfunds.com/
http://www.ussif.org/

The forum for Sustainable and Responsible investment

All the best!


----------

